# AML Cycle advice



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

Shout out. Yello
Anyway, I'm doing 600 mg sust 2x/week plus 200 mg deca/week, thinking of taking it to 400 mgs since this shit seems to be kicking in and I'm just on day six. Looks like AML's gtg. Anyway I've also got Anavar and I was doing 40 mgs per day and somebody here told me to take them up to 60. Should I front load a little more Anavar till the rest of this gear kicks in? Say 80 mgs per day?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

Btw this sust has a bit of pip (feel it for about three days), but not as bad if combined with deca.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2014)

after 6 days u wont feel much mayb some of the prop..I would up the deca to 400 great gains can me made with mild dose of nand


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

*palm to face


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

well since you already in it up the deca to stated above
and yeah var is recommended 50-100mg ed

whats your stats?
you got your AIs?
got your pct?
how long you running this?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a little overweight. 5' 9" no inflation. 235 but my BMI's a little high. Really high if you go to the gym. I was planning on trying to take some off with a bit of HIT eod or more. Not more than 15 to 20 mins. 
Yeah, I've got my AIs. The guy's telling me it's good for pct too, but I was wondering if I should pick up clomid anyway.
I'll be running it at least 20 weeks. I was wondering if I should do var at 80 for the first 6 weeks or so. I'm not familiar with some of the slang so bear with me here.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

your AI you can use for pct too??? what are your AIs??

WHAT is your pct if you dont have clomid as your pct!?!?!?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

That's what I thought. I haven't seen the product yet. I was talking to the owner of a supplement shop and he said he had a product that works as AI. I remember what it's called. I can pick up pretty much anything though. What is best Aromasin for AI?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't remember what it's called... ****.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

aromasin yes for AI

pct is Clomid 100/50/50/50
        tamox 40/20/20/20

some people run it a little different but its mainly like that


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

I can pick up Aromasin, Clomid and Nolva. I thought I could run Pct off Aromasin and Clomid. What's tamox and what does it do. Never heard of it.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

I got 50/25/25/25 split out of others for Clomid. Which is best?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

Tamoxifen Citrate (Nolvadex )-
Tamoxifen is usually used as an endocrine (anti-estrogen) therapy for hormone receptor-positive breast cancer in women. It is an antagonist of the estrogen receptor in the breast, while in other tissues it acts as an agonist sort of like how Clomid does.[3] Half-life is about 6 days, so ed to eod dosing is best for PCT use. 20-50mg daily seems the norm for this.

tamox is nolva


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

When exactly do we start pct anyway? I've gotten a few recipes, but nobody seems to mention when. About a month after last pin?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

iv always been told 50 at min.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

both compounds your running are long esters so they take a while to clear.

iv done 3 weeks after last pin with sust and deca and was fine

some will argue 4 weeks


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Pinkbear. I appreciate the input. I'll go with 50 then. I read that guys can get emotional while taking this. Does pct start 1 week after last pin or if sust wait four weeks?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

id go 3 weeks after last pin then start pct.

also dont buy from online sites anymore.

stick around here and learn a thing or two, good people here


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah crap, I forgot to post my reply. I haven't gotten an opinion on front loading the var on this. 
Thank you for the info Pinkbear, I guess I'll go with the 50. Maybe I'll really bust my balls this time. lol
I'll get the name of that product that's supposed to work as AI.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

no need to front load var. 
you feel that shit within hours of taking it

split the dose 25mg twice a day


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

I did post it. oops. Yeah, I'll stick around and learn something. If I find a better place to get gear, I'll go there. Lost all my old leads and bought bunk 400, so I thought I'd give em a try since they seemed to have ok reviews from the same people. lol


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 21, 2014)

Daisy said:


> I'm a little overweight. 5' 9" no inflation. 235 but my BMI's a little high. Really high if you go to the gym. I was planning on trying to take some off with a bit of HIT eod or more. Not more than 15 to 20 mins.
> Yeah, I've got my AIs. The guy's telling me it's good for pct too, but I was wondering if I should pick up clomid anyway.
> I'll be running it at least 20 weeks. I was wondering if I should do var at 80 for the first 6 weeks or so. I'm not familiar with some of the slang so bear with me here.



I'm going to make a lot of assumptions here so don't take any of this the wrong way..

In your intro post you implied that you were overweight from drinking, so I assume that means not working out and other unhealthy lifestyle choices.  5'9" and 235 is..uhhh...like really big.  So IF it's primarily fat then that's a lot of weight for your height.  Now it doesn't seem that you have a full grasp on what you should be doing with your pct.  Combine the poor planning and your possible overweight stature and it seems that you have really jumped the gun on using your gear.  Have you gotten your diet in check?  Have you been in the gym at all previous to this?  

I don't wanna go straight to telling you what your doing is a bad idea because I don't know enough about your situation.  You might be a cock diesel 235 and joking about the beer...but normally I would say what you're doing is a bad idea.  Feel free to correct me if I am wrong in my assertions.

Also, welcome to our home!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm trying here wide. Sounds like he already took the plunge best thing to do is atleast help the guy out


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

I had a six pack for many years but I am a tad overweight at the moment. I can bench about 320-340 and squat about 475-500 depending on the day, so I'm not a complete loss. haha. I work out, I just haven't made gains in a long time. I was looking to push cals just over deficit, high protein and keep moving them up as I grow. By HIT I mean stationary bike to burn some fat off. I've leaned out on sauce a few times. Works great. Who you callin' fat Widehips? lol


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

And you're correct Pinkbear, I already took the plunge. I've been in dirtier holes than this one. lol


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm trying here wide. Sounds like he already took the plunge best thing to do is atleast help the guy out



Head first and without looking maybe?

I wanna get a better feel for the why/what/when/where etc because I don't think it's too late for him to just stop running it


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't worry daisy we will help yeah out


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks. I can read you two deliberating whether I have some screws loose in the chat box. Not too James Bond covert... lol. Even if the screws were in, there would be too many holes to account for. I've done gear several times, but other than once with dbols, I just ran 250/week for 10 weeks. Never been that prepared.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

You are running sustanon which contains a blend of test that includes a very long ester of test. Your weekly dose looks good. Keep it where it is.

Deca at 200 will do almost nothing. I would suggest dropping it. Looks like you have gotten some bad info in the past so let's run a test var cycle right now, teach you the proper ways and next cycle run the deca.

You need to have aromasin on hand in case of gyno or blood pressure issues from bloating (estrogen sides). 

The guys here will lead you to a research chemical place where you can pick some up.

Run the sustanon for 14 weeks. Post cycle therapy starts a month after your last injection.

Run clomid for 4 weeks at 50mg the first week at 25mg the next 3.

Also take nolvadex at 20mg for 4 weeks with the clomid.

Again the PCT items can be picked up at a research Chem site.

Next we can talk about your diet.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

Ay sensei. I couldn't run that a little longer. Actually the Sust has quite a bit of pip if I don't take it with deca. Does it matter much whether I take it or not? From the sounds of it probably not much. The AI that guy was suggesting was Brad King's Male Energy. Supposed to bring down estrogen levels. It worked the last time I got an itchy nipple from taking Freak'n Pumped...!!! ( I think the guy juices some of the supplements with Dbol when he wants to get rid of them). Anyway, are you sure I should be taking advice from someone with your physique (and worse, taste)? Thank you muchly for your time. I appreciate you guys taking the time to advise me. From what Pinkbear was saying I think the var might be bunk. What's a test cycle?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey bud, you have come to a good place to get guidance. However I recommend you start doing some research. A lot of it. You really should understand what you are putting in your body and the potential side effects. Read up and good luck bro.

Test cycle= testosterone cycle


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been doing some reading, but I'll do some more. I had a blood test (several actually) done recently and everything was good. Test levels normal. Apparently I have a low tolerance for people that are smarter than I am but other than that I'm good to go. I read somewhere that deca was just a really long ester on test. I take it this is not accurate?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there a way to keep track of your threads without looking them up all the time, or no shortcuts?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

Daisy said:


> Is there a way to keep track of your threads without looking them up all the time, or no shortcuts?



At the top of the page where the thread starts click thread tools and subscribe.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

Daisy said:


> Ay sensei. I couldn't run that a little longer. Actually the Sust has quite a bit of pip if I don't take it with deca. Does it matter much whether I take it or not? From the sounds of it probably not much. The AI that guy was suggesting was Brad King's Male Energy. Supposed to bring down estrogen levels. It worked the last time I got an itchy nipple from taking Freak'n Pumped...!!! ( I think the guy juices some of the supplements with Dbol when he wants to get rid of them). Anyway, are you sure I should be taking advice from someone with your physique (and worse, taste)? Thank you muchly for your time. I appreciate you guys taking the time to advise me. From what Pinkbear was saying I think the var might be bunk. What's a test cycle?



The pip will go away after a while. Its most likely a reaction to the proprionic acic in the test prop.  Typical of sustanon to cause some pain.  Deca is a very potent drug so its not the kind of think you add to a cycle to cut down on pip. You just need to man up I'm afraid. Drop the deca. 

As for the "ultimate male energy" that stuff is shit. Its made of broccoli for Christ's sake and it makes no claim about reducing estrogen levels. It claims its a test booster.  

Can you guys point him to a research spot? I am not up to speed on who is good to go these days.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 22, 2014)

Gotcha. It says reduces harmful estrogens on the bottle, but it sounds like the guy I'm getting my supplements from is full of shit. I should have saved my money. I put the deca in there because I saw a lot of mass cycles with 400 to 800 mgs a week and I didn't really want to drop it but I'll defer to your better judgement and save those for another time.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm basically from Winnipeg, Manitoba, so if one of you could point me in the right direction I would be grateful although I don't think I'll need it at this dosage.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't realize deca was so kick ass. I didn't know much about it obviously. I've been reading up on it on other threads. I thought it was mild and it worked well with test.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2014)

Daisy said:


> I didn't realize deca was so kick ass. I didn't know much about it obviously. I've been reading up on it on other threads. I thought it was mild and it worked well with test.



never inject anything u didnt research a thousand times


----------



## Daisy (Jan 22, 2014)

I thought you were pulling my leg on the deca thing. I guess I shouldn't have joked around so much at first on here, although you guys are a bunch of ****tards on the chatbox, so I didn't think you'd mind. lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2014)

Daisy said:


> I thought you were pulling my leg on the deca thing. I guess I shouldn't have joked around so much at first on here, although you guys are a bunch of ****tards on the chatbox, so I didn't think you'd mind. lol



talkin shit in a chat box and giving real life experience on a drug are two very different things that we take very serious here


----------



## Daisy (Jan 22, 2014)

Alright. Good to know. I'll drop the deca as the administrator suggested. I learned cycles from Wren and Stimpy apparently. Glad to get the advice from those in the know.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 22, 2014)

So, Sust 600 mg/week no deca. It doesn't look like I'll get connected for aromasin, but it doesn't matter, I can get that from AML I guess. I think I've been feeling the prop and not the var. You were saying we could test cycle the var. How do you propose to do that?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, I get the basics now anyway. I'll pick up aromasin since that other shit is a joke plus nolva and clomid for pct. I appreciate the pointers since I apparently needed them. I think this thread is toast now by the looks of it. If the var works it just makes my cheeks a little red, but I haven't had any strength boosts whatsoever.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 23, 2014)

Daisy said:


> Well, I get the basics now anyway. I'll pick up aromasin since that other shit is a joke plus nolva and clomid for pct. I appreciate the pointers since I apparently needed them. I think this thread is toast now by the looks of it. If the var works it just makes my cheeks a little red, but I haven't had any strength boosts whatsoever.



var takes a few weeks to kick in fully and as the weeks go it feels better.I get big time strength gains from var.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm at the end of week two now, and if anything, I've lost some strength. I don't think the var works and I'm not sure the sust does much more than give good pip and a little bruising. I'll get back to you at the end of week 4.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 27, 2014)

how much mg of each you running?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Daisy said:


> I'm at the end of week two now, and if anything, I've lost some strength. I don't think the var works and I'm not sure the sust does much more than give good pip and a little bruising. I'll get back to you at the end of week 4.



It's very easy to test the sustanon to see if it's good or not...get private blood work done and check your testosterone levels.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 27, 2014)

oh doc.... 
you and your logic ha


----------



## Daisy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm running 300mg 2x/week of sust and at least 60mg/day of Anavar. I started going to 80mg. This last shot of sust I took in the quad swelled up and turned purple even though it felt fine at first. I never had a reaction to sust before and I just can't "feel" it in my system. I think this var gives you a shot of something but it's not test.  I'm thinking of just calling this shit a loss.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 29, 2014)

Sust takes about 4-5 weeks to "feel"


----------



## Daisy (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok thanks. Maybe I'm jumping the gun here. That's what my girlfriends say. lol. Apparently I can take some bacteriostatic oil and mix it with the sust to pin and it will remove the pip. I just have to find some. I'm tired of having parts swell up on me... well. You know what I mean. lol


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 30, 2014)

Actually I do sort of. Ive only had any pip one time... 2mg in my delt. But your sus shouldnt be kicked in I dont think... I used Dbol and 2 1/2-3 weeks.... Example my heavy weight I use for 4 reps is now something I hit for 11 times..


----------



## tigre81 (Jan 31, 2014)

With sust, start pct 3 weeks after last pin. And also stop the deca 2 weeks before stopping the sust


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 31, 2014)

If you know its not your sloppy technique of pinning and its all correct then Id be done with any garbage that was painful and made my quad purple. If you do things correctly then have some common sense brother! You're not suppose to turn purple or bruised. Toss that shit and get somethin from a better place.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## salaidinc (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking to start a dbol and test e cycle


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 4, 2014)

Sweet. I'm looking for a a blonde hooker without herpes.


----------



## Daisy (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll try it a little longer, although I'm pretty sure it's junk. Got some shit in there that'll flush the face a little but otherwise, spinach would work better. Could use the clean hooker too. Pin it. At least they're upfront about the cost. lol


----------

